# New frontier Campfire



## bobvaughn (Sep 26, 2008)

I looked at these at the RV supershow.....They put out a lot of heat and there is no mess to clean up.....even though they look real how enjoyable are they to set around on a cool night...and are they a pain to hook up and use?:shrug:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

These are pretty interesting, although I have not seen one in person. They dont look like much of a hassle to hook up, it connects right to your propane tank. Other than being heavy and bulky (which wood is also) for those not wanting to deal with a real campfire, this may work out pretty good. 

Some other benefits of it could be:

You can probably use it where you cannot have a campfire.

Great for cold ballgame tailgaiting (oh wait, we are talking camping, right?)

You could use at home or other places such as wood decks or boat docks, where you normally could not have a fire.

The negatives to me would be the (probably) loss of cracking of a real fire, the poking of the campfire, which I do quite often, cooking over the campfire, etc...


----------



## dd45529 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Lil' Red Campfire*

Is this what you are talking about? It is a small, very compact propane self contained campfire unit. Might be a bit heavy, but not as much as wood and the park ranger went by and questioned the use but approved when he could see no real wood or sparks. No it wasn't as nice as a real wood fire, but it provided the atmosphere of camping (if you don't count the big fifth wheel right behind us). kkd


----------

